
Google's Project Tango - Davesjoshin
https://www.google.com/atap/project-tango/
======
netinstructions
For some context these were unveiled in 2014 -
[http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-introduces-project-
tango...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-introduces-project-tangos-
android-3d-mapping-smartphone/)

There was a presentation at Google I/0 2015 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP9m9a2KEN4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP9m9a2KEN4)

Lenovo announced at CES 2016 that the technology could appear in smartphones
this summer. -
[http://www.lenovo.com/projecttango/](http://www.lenovo.com/projecttango/)

